# Soot on Siding....



## TGC (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a customer that I pressure washed the house for and am now in the process of painting all ext trim. On one of 4 sides of this home there is a pellet stove, and it was not installed correctly (hence why I have the job)....the stove has put soot on this one side of the house and I cannot seem to get it off the siding. Any ideas? All are welcome...

Thanks in advance,

TGC


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are you just cleaning it, or painting it as well?

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## TGC (Sep 15, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Are you just cleaning it, or painting it as well?
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


I'm cleaning the siding to bring it back to natural state, trim is wood and is getting painted...or rather is painted now. Still cannot get that soot off tho...even tried scrubbing with some bleach...NOTHING.

thanks for your reply.

TGC


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Try Krud Kutter.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> Try Krud Kutter.


Yep, was gonna suggest that too. Maybe spray oven cleaner. It works on oil sealers so its worth a shot.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

strong caustic...watch overspray, bleach will do nothing to soot.

I would cover the stove/grill or whatever made the stain with plastic...but I like strong chems  strong caustic and paint is a nono.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Tom is correct.. caustic. You could downstream a strong butyl/potassium hydroxide solution and it should melt right off. Since you are painting, this will also have an added benefit of removing oxidation.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Ken, 

Is there some way to attain a reference guide of chems for cleaning? Something like a med student would use for studying meds. 

Brand name and generic name. Side effects. Dosage. When to use and on what. When not to use and on what. 

Reason I ask is because I see you typically using generic wording of active ingredients all the time versus brand names. I would like to have that knowledge. 

Thanks.


----------

